# Feeding frenzy



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I heard that if you drop blood in the tank, the P's will go into a feeding frenzy. This may be a sick question, but have any of you guys put your blood into the tank to start a frenzy? Will they bite eachother if in a frenzy?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont know if this would cause a frenzy...but I really doubt it. Mine go after food pretty hard and have caused a little damage to lips when feeding. I think adding blood too a tank is pretty pointless.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I did it about 10 years ago when i was a child and cut my finger...nothing happened so i don´t think you can´t start the ppeding frenzi this way...IMO feeding frenzi beggins with the fast movements of one P attacking that excites the others!


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> IMO feeding frenzi beggins with the fast movements of one P attacking that excites the others!


 i would agree with that statement!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well i have seen my friend do it in his tank and then he put it in holy sweet crap they went nuts they were ataching eachother and going friggen nuts.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I have done it before with a simple cut i accidently had and it seems to make them more alert and more active...


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I have thawed some beef in the microwave on a plate and a little bit of blood seeped out. Since the blood was there, I decided that I'd pour it into my tank. My p's were just chilling, but about 5 seconds after I poured the blood in, they started going crazy. I then threw the beef in there and they tore it up.

I wouldn't recommend pouring blood into the tank. But it was cool to see how they reacted.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i think everybody thought about it once,hell i did but never tried it


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i believe in franks word, pirnahs only do that to a certain type of blood. Its a big misconception that they will do a frenzy. All it does it alert their senses.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I agree with the blood from beefheart. They would be looking for food, but it was just the blood.


----------

